# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Nhà phố TỐ HỮU / 50x 3,5T / MT 4,2m / Giá rẻ nhất 30tr.

## tuanphland12

Nhà phố TỐ HỮU / 50x 3,5T / MT 4,2m / Giá rẻ nhất 30tr. 
+ Công năng: Trung tâm ngoại ngữ, Showroom, Trà sữa – Fastfood, Spa, Salon Tóc, trưng bày cây cảnh, hoa , nội thất .. 
+ DT: 50 x 3,5T + Lửng 30m2 + 1 tầng hầm + MT: 4,2m 
+ Vị trí: Mặt phố Tố Hữu, gần Ngã Tư Vạn Phúc .VỊ TRÍ ĐẸP NHẤT SHOPHOUSE 24H VẠN PHÚC CẠNH CỔNG CHỢ HOA, CHỢ ĐỒ CỔ. 
+ Giá: 30tr/tháng MIỄN PHÍ 3 THÁNG THUÊ NHÀ CHO KHÁCH HÀNG . 
+ Tell: 0972621416

----------

